# Torx wheel lock key



## odalisay (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a used 09 jetta. What I thought were torx bolts are just locks. Where can I get a torx lock key? Thanks.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

those are not locks they are just plastic covers use a screw drive to pop them off


----------



## odalisay (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks. Boy do I feel dumb right now.


----------

